# Rp Idea Help



## CadeAvalon (Apr 14, 2020)

Hello everyone. This is my first time posting to this forum. I have hit a block when it comes to creating new and exciting ideas and settings for a rp. Was wondering if anyone could help by posting here some cool or exciting rp ideas! I do not care if it is sfw or nsfw I just need some fresh ideas and discussions flowing.
Thanks!


----------



## Toasty9399 (Apr 14, 2020)

A spaceship crash landed on a planet that recently suffered an apocalypse of unknown cause. They need to travel the planet, restarting and modifying factories and particle accelerators to repair their ship, while dealing with the locals.


----------



## CadeAvalon (Apr 15, 2020)

That sounds very promising


----------



## Toasty9399 (Apr 15, 2020)

CadeAvalon said:


> That sounds very promising


Thank you.
The crash landing thing is actually based off my civilization RP country idea that never came to fruition due to the DM ghosting everybody before it started. I went a bit more into detail with mine, mainly because it's based off a book. The apocalypse theme was the DM's setting. I'll link. 
forums.furaffinity.net: Create Your Own Terra (CYOT): Nationbuilding/Diplomacy RP


----------



## CadeAvalon (Apr 16, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> Thank you.
> The crash landing thing is actually based off my civilization RP country idea that never came to fruition due to the DM ghosting everybody before it started. I went a bit more into detail with mine, mainly because it's based off a book. The apocalypse theme was the DM's setting. I'll link.
> forums.furaffinity.net: Create Your Own Terra (CYOT): Nationbuilding/Diplomacy RP


Wow I read over it and that sounds like an amazing rp idea for sure! What platforms do you rp on the most?


----------



## Toasty9399 (Apr 16, 2020)

CadeAvalon said:


> Wow I read over it and that sounds like an amazing rp idea for sure! What platforms do you rp on the most?


I don’t really RP that much, but discord and roll20 work good enough


----------



## Anon_the_human (Apr 16, 2020)

I have some ideas, I use discord for rping, here, and Telegram!


----------



## CadeAvalon (Apr 24, 2020)

Really that's Great! what are some of your ides?


----------



## Anon_the_human (Apr 24, 2020)

CadeAvalon said:


> Really that's Great! what are some of your ides?


Mainly some MxM stuff.

My ideas

A pokemon on trainer, but however, it deals with time travel. A human finished his time machine, he goes to test it out, he time traveled from the exact time, exact day, and exact year to the pokemon universe. Where he could meet -said male pokemon- then the pokemon teaches him about everything over there, from their culture all the way to their food and mannerisms. 

A human soon travels to a furry country on behalf of his schooling, however what he doesn't know is they plan on him staying over there for a few years to see how he likes it. (mainly it's a experiment) After a few years pass, he tells the school he likes it over there, so then he stays forever, however, he soon runs into financial issues where he needs help staying on his feet.

Or

In a world where the game characters like Falco, Fox, Krystal, star wolf, Kass, Revali, Teba, and any other characters you can  think of! (Cross over style) The world is ran by a furry/human government where the humans never dominated over the furries, and they soon took half control of the world. The humans and furries live peacefully together, however luck is not on someone's side, they experience vehicle trouble, money situations, and utility issues.


----------



## CadeAvalon (Apr 24, 2020)

Sound like pretty good ideas. I am fine with MxM rps. I like the second idea most of the three.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Apr 24, 2020)

CadeAvalon said:


> Sound like pretty good ideas. I am fine with MxM rps. I like the second idea most of the three.


Alrighty! Do you wish to talk on Discord about it, here, or Telegram?


----------

